# online bingo - which ones?



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

my mrs has started having a go at the online bingo now and then, and i was wondering which are good sites to play on?

she has only used foxy bingo, she put in £10 and got £20 free, what other sites are good/safe to register to? 

cheers
Ben


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Jackpot joy is the one my missus uses...she's won around £6K from the PJ (Progressive Jackpot) and plenty of game jackpots ranging from £20-£200. Spends about a tenner a week I think.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

The misses and i play on freebingouk, it is total free to play and there's loads of rooms to play in plus every month they do a free draw where you could win anything from a pair if UGG boots to a 42" plasma tv!


----------

